# Feeling sick after going down on her



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

I recently have been dating this girl, "M", and things have been getting hot and heavy between us. Last night we were fooling around for about 5-hours! I went down on her a few times and was thoroughly enjoying it, but I think the taste or smell kind of made me nauseous. I really enjoy it and want to pleasure her, but I just felt like vomiting towards the end. Is this normal? I am in no way disgusted about going down there, but I don't think my body likes it. Any tips?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Had she bathed recently?


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, she bathed that night. It's not that she is dirty, but I think all the fluids down there just don't mix well with my body.


----------



## brad (Jul 31, 2008)

It requires a real man to go down on a women. Next time either wear a mask or stick to kissing.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Maybe it's like candy. You eat too much candy and it just ends up making you sick? I'm seeing her again tonight so I'll give it another go and see what happens. ROUND 2!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang tough, not all women taste and smell the same. But it is not normal than again some things are a required taste. You should learn to love it, she will.

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> I recently have been dating this girl, "M", and things have been getting hot and heavy between us. Last night we were fooling around for about 5-hours! I went down on her a few times and was thoroughly enjoying it, but I think the taste or smell kind of made me nauseous. I really enjoy it and want to pleasure her, but I just felt like vomiting towards the end. Is this normal? I am in no way disgusted about going down there, but I don't think my body likes it. Any tips?


there are some natural tastes and smells that go on with that part of the body, but nothing should be rank. if so there's a problem. i highly doubt she's got some knarly funk going on, because she would have other medical issues and, i'd hope, would let you in on the secret.

upshot is, it's gonna have a smell and a taste. if you are nauseated by it, don't do it. but you're gonna have a very happy girl on your hands if you will deal with it.

i laughed when you said "...i don't think my body likes it. any tips?" yeah, uh, one...:rofl:


----------



## stepmomandwife08 (Nov 18, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Maybe it's like candy. You eat too much candy and it just ends up making you sick? I'm seeing her again tonight so I'll give it another go and see what happens. ROUND 2!



LMAO!!! :rofl:


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm like a teenage boy when i read this thread, sorry chee chee, i really want you to do good. i really do.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> Maybe it's like candy. You eat too much candy and it just ends up making you sick? I'm seeing her again tonight so I'll give it another go and see what happens. ROUND 2!



Than I am a kid in a candy store...can't eat enough....

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis said:


> Than I am a kid in a candy store...can't eat enough....
> 
> draconis


okay, i laughed out loud at this post. hell you do housework AND "eat candy"? i told you, you're ruining it for the other guys! making us work too hard to live up to you!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Some women taste stronger than others, and some men like a particular flavour and some men don't. Yep, I guess every man should eat his woman at least one before agreeing to marriage


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Chee, 

Go down on her till fluid gets too strong then stop and take your dominant hand and carefully with trimmed nails and clean hands insert your middle and ring fingers. If she is on her back put fingers in at least half to all the way and stroke them back toward you in a steady "come here" motion. If she is on her knees then downward opposite direction toward pubic bone. 

Another idea you could go down on her and use some flavor like whip cream or chocolate.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

voivod said:


> okay, i laughed out loud at this post. hell you do housework AND "eat candy"? i told you, you're ruining it for the other guys! making us work too hard to live up to you!



 Well the wife doesn't complain!?!

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

draconis said:


> Well the wife doesn't complain!?!
> 
> draconis


how can she, with all that moaning and screaming going on!!!


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

if you been at it for 5 hours. no doubt sexual endorphins would kick in. odour and sweating etc. thats normal. 
however try babywipes to clean eachother down . nothing wrong in that , you feel fresh. 
have a shower or bath together. 
do different sexual positions b 4 repeating the cycle.
one thing here is your gettin used to eachother.
its not like you been together for years. 
when it comes to my H and I and sex , if were not happy with something we can correct it straightaway, i.e change position, brush teeth, use wipes. 
within your situation its new and you feel like you might offend.
either way if you intend on keeping the relationship with eachother, i think you need to say, so you can both be comfortable with eachother in the future.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

I am back from an awesome night, and I felt fine this time. I think the reason why I felt sick the 1st time was because we did not eat dinner or drink. I was hungry and dehydrated. We were supposed to grab dinner, but instead we ended up making out and things got hot and heavy that we decided to skip the meal. So this time, we promised we'd go eat first and then go back to her place. The lesson of this story is to eat and drink first! 

Still haven't had penetration sex yet, which still technically makes me a virgin at the age of 28. I think I'm ready to lose it and get it over with, but I admit I am a little scared about it. I feel very comfortable around her, however, I'm not sure I really feel anything for her. Maybe it's too soon to say since we only started seeing each other the last week or two.



martino said:


> Chee,
> 
> Go down on her till fluid gets too strong then stop and take your dominant hand and carefully with trimmed nails and clean hands insert your middle and ring fingers. If she is on her back put fingers in at least half to all the way and stroke them back toward you in a steady "come here" motion. If she is on her knees then downward opposite direction toward pubic bone.
> 
> Another idea you could go down on her and use some flavor like whip cream or chocolate.


I have some pretty bad eczema on my hands and fingers so I'm a little hesitant to stick my finger in her. I wouldn't feel comfortable for my own sake, not hers. 

For now, I'd like to leave food out of the equation.


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

> Another idea you could go down on her and use some flavor like whip cream or chocolate.


No food around the vaginal area!!! Can get infections...


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

oh, so you are still a virgin...
hmm... it depents, did you wait that long because you wanted the right woman or was it because you haven't had the chance to do it?
I would say if you wait for the right woman than wait... you can just wait for couple more weeks... and see what happens with your feelings...
But If you want the experience, why shouldn't you do it...?
I mean as long as she wants it too...
Is she a virgin, too?

and what are you scared for? to come to quick? or what exactly do you mean?


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

I basically never had the chance to lose my virginity. My last girlfriend I had before "M" was back in high school, which was 10+ years ago! 

I do not think that "M" is a virgin. I do not want to tell her that I'm a virgin because then I'll seem inexperienced and she may look at me funny. It's quite embarrassing to admit in real life that I'm a 28-year old virgin. Having said that, I'm scared that I'll disappoint. Also, another fear I have is with my own body. I haven't really played around with myself so I have this fear that sex will be painful and uncomfortable.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

cheechee,

dude, it ain't gonna be painful. trust me, guys would not pay for it if it was painful or uncomfortable. it's comfortable. very comfortable.


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

The other day I went to Target and bought my first box of condoms. Surprisingly I wasn't embarrassed as there was another guy also checking out condoms. So I went home and practiced putting it on and watched a lot of 'how to' videos on Youtube. It seemed pretty straight forward, although I then had this mental anxiety that I have this latex thing over my genital. I quickly lost my erection and could not get it to go back up. That would be a real mood killer.

Something I found interesting is that the Trojan condoms are made in Japan. IN JAPAN?!???!?


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

In my opinion, as a non-virgin, NOT having sex is painful and sometimes darn near excruciating.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> The other day I went to Target and bought my first box of condoms. Surprisingly I wasn't embarrassed as there was another guy also checking out condoms. So I went home and practiced putting it on and watched a lot of 'how to' videos on Youtube. It seemed pretty straight forward, although I then had this mental anxiety that I have this latex thing over my genital. I quickly lost my erection and could not get it to go back up. That would be a real mood killer.
> 
> Something I found interesting is that the Trojan condoms are made in Japan. IN JAPAN?!???!?


i suppose that's moderately better than feeling like vomiting after performing oral sex!

that's cool chee chee. i got anxious before having to do a UA (pee test) for a new job friday and couldn't go for like 45 minutes!!!

chee chee, you got a bunch of stuff to get through before you're gonna get laid! how 'bout this. if you got a girl to slide that japanese condom on ya with her mouth!!!! now you got a deal going. relax baby!


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

read this thread and im just going to keep my comments to myself lmmfao thanks for the smile guys!

CPT


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

che, 

You will blow ur load before entering her when it is time, since your a first timer, you amy want to wack one off before the date,

If I were you, I would tell her that your a virgin, that may turn her on, just say you haven't found the right women to try it with, and she is the one that you wish to try it, she just may like being the teacher


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> che,
> 
> You will blow ur load before entering her when it is time, since your a first timer, you amy want to wack one off before the date,


I have to disagree with you on that one. Don't forget the guy is 28. The way to last longer, is for the man to slow his mind down. realize that the world is not about to end in the next 5 minuets. He does not sound like a fast cummer anyway.

Wacking off beforehand could cause erection problems due to lack of lust, and that's far more embarrassing than pe...


----------



## Melancholy (Nov 15, 2008)

Chee,

Don't worry if you're a 3-Pump-Chump, we have a very large club, nice jackets too.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Melancholy said:


> Chee,
> 
> we have a very large "club"


another american stereotype? club huh-huh, you said "club" huh-huh!


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> I basically never had the chance to lose my virginity. My last girlfriend I had before "M" was back in high school, which was 10+ years ago!
> 
> I do not think that "M" is a virgin. I do not want to tell her that I'm a virgin because then I'll seem inexperienced and she may look at me funny. It's quite embarrassing to admit in real life that I'm a 28-year old virgin. Having said that, I'm scared that I'll disappoint. Also, another fear I have is with my own body. I haven't really played around with myself so I have this fear that sex will be painful and uncomfortable.


I would definatley tell her your a virgin. I once had sex with a guy that didnt tell me until AFTER, it explained alot but had I known before things could have been a lot better for both of us. 
This first time might still not be "great" but hey practice makes perfect......


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I have to disagree with you on that one. Don't forget the guy is 28. The way to last longer, is for the man to slow his mind down. realize that the world is not about to end in the next 5 minuets. *He does not sound like a fast cummer anyway.*
> 
> Wacking off beforehand could cause erection problems due to lack of lust, and that's far more embarrassing than pe...


And you can tell I'm not a fast cummer by how? 



stumped said:


> I would definatley tell her your a virgin. I once had sex with a guy that didnt tell me until AFTER, it explained alot but had I known before things could have been a lot better for both of us.
> This first time might still not be "great" but hey practice makes perfect......


I'm just too embarrassed. Maybe I can fake it and act like I know what I am doing. 

So far she has been impressed with my oral skills. In fact, she said she is still so sore down there from Saturday that she doesn't want me going down on her until after Thanksgiving! I'm seeing her tomorrow, and was looking forward to some more action, but I guess it'll just be a nice romantic night out with no kinky stuff. That's okay with me. As long as I get to kiss her and hold her.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Chee - I lost my cherry overseas while in the military. The local was happy to bust my cherry! Tell M. She will love it. 

As or being "worn out" until after TG...she likely has other plans and needs to devote her mind/body/time to them. Don't worry about it. 

My GF has such strong tummy crunches when I'd doing her that she literally shuts down (for the night). But the next day (or the one after that), she's ready for more.  

Try this trick next time...HUM while your lips are wrapped around her clit! And vary the tone - when she's getting close, go for a deeper tone. After she orgasms, lightly brush her clit and lighten (higher frequency) the tone. 

And be very carefull of her sensitivity! After orgasm, just rest your tongue on her clit. No motion (or use the broad aspect of your tongue, very slowly!) over her lips (and clit).


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> And you can tell I'm not a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embarassed or not...tell her. If she is even a little experienced it will make things better if she knows. Would you rather have to tell her afterwards? Because eventually it will come up and she might feel weird if you weren't honest with her upfront. And have you even found out for sure that she isnt a virgin?


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

dcrim said:


> Chee - I lost my cherry overseas while in the military. The local was happy to bust my cherry! Tell M. She will love it.
> 
> As or being "worn out" until after TG...she likely has other plans and needs to devote her mind/body/time to them. Don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


I have to say....not that I have been with alot of men (6 total I am 31) there are alot of men that talk a good game about oral sex when in reality it is just that TALK. Not saying that is you at all but it is really frustrating! I am a firm believer in you have to give to recieve and since I am in the group of girls that does in fact give BJ's and I am in the small percentage of girls that swallows (sorry if that is TMI lol) what is the deal really with guys and oral sex?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

It does vary from man to man. I know many who think cunnilingus is about as gross as it can get. Others, like me, get very excited about it. It is more about pleasuring her in my mind. It was almost always a part of foreplay for us. (Back in the day) From a guy’s perspective though of my past lovers, a couple were shall we say more fragrant than others and that can make it uncomfortable. Some women just have a fuller bouquet then others but cleanliness is always appreciated as it is for a woman when performing oral sex. I’ve always felt a good amount of enthusiasm when performing oral sex is the best trait.

:smthumbup:


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> I’ve always felt a good amount of enthusiasm when performing oral sex is the best trait.
> 
> :smthumbup:


and from a woman's position, an equal amount of saliva helps too 

wait...less teeth


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

swedish said:


> wait...less teeth


:rofl:


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> It does vary from man to man. I know many who think cunnilingus is about as gross as it can get. Others, like me, get very excited about it. It is more about pleasuring her in my mind. It was almost always a part of foreplay for us. (Back in the day) From a guy’s perspective though of my past lovers, a couple were shall we say more fragrant than others and that can make it uncomfortable. Some women just have a fuller bouquet then others but cleanliness is always appreciated as it is for a woman when performing oral sex. I’ve always felt a good amount of enthusiasm when performing oral sex is the best trait.
> 
> :smthumbup:


I understand that all women have different scents etc. but its not like men always smell like roses downstairs either. Its not like I would expect a man to do that after I had been at the gym for two hours and hadnt showered. I can appreciate the whole cleanliness thing and the shaven thing. I hate getting hair in my mouth so I keep it clean shaven. Im just saying quite a few men talk a good game in front of their boys and in front of girls but just dont do it. So do guys just talk about doing it knowing they dont just so they dont seem odd to their friends???

Maybe a good poll question......


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have no idea if my friends were BSing my about enjoying it. But some men do flatly state they don’t like it. I suppose some could be trying to fit in with the rest of the crowd or trying to impress the ladies. I guess it is a lot like lying and telling some one you’re a successful brain surgeon. Sooner or later the truth will come out. I would say the knife cuts both ways for women who claim they enjoy fellatio the don’t follow through. As far as the cleanliness issue I think I was clear that it is a two way street for both sexes. Shaving is a personal choice. I too prefer the shrubbery to be nicely groomed.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

stumped said:


> I understand that all women have different scents etc. but its not like men always smell like roses downstairs either. Its not like I would expect a man to do that after I had been at the gym for two hours and hadnt showered. I can appreciate the whole cleanliness thing and the shaven thing. I hate getting hair in my mouth so I keep it clean shaven. Im just saying quite a few men talk a good game in front of their boys and in front of girls but just dont do it. So do guys just talk about doing it knowing they dont just so they dont seem odd to their friends???
> 
> Maybe a good poll question......


Personally I like to go down for atleast 15-20 minutes until the wife is pulling me up for air. If she has an orgasm(s) before we start than she is more likely to have a vaginal one.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

:rofl:


swedish said:


> and from a woman's position, an equal amount of saliva helps too
> 
> wait...less teeth




:rofl:I'll have to share that with the wife.

draconis


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, frankly, I'm long past any talking game. I'm only relating personal experience. I wished I'd known "then" what I know now.  

I can, and do, give a very good hummer!  

My GF swallows, too. If it's in her mouth, it's hers; if it "in" her elsewhere, it's mine! No wet spot for us!  

I, too, think that if you're going to receive, you should give. That way I make sure she is riding the crest of many! 

Last night, she actually yelled "multiple, multiple!" over and over. Damn, that made me feel good!  Of course, today, my thighs are a little sore from the workout - but I wasn't going to quit until she did. 




stumped said:


> I have to say....not that I have been with alot of men (6 total I am 31) there are alot of men that talk a good game about oral sex when in reality it is just that TALK. Not saying that is you at all but it is really frustrating! I am a firm believer in you have to give to recieve and since I am in the group of girls that does in fact give BJ's and I am in the small percentage of girls that swallows (sorry if that is TMI lol) what is the deal really with guys and oral sex?


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

After all this talk of sex, is it okay to have a relationship based off of sex? I'm not saying that's the situation I'm in, but I find that me and "M" are very attracted to each other in physical ways. We still get along without all that making out, but the oral sex is nice.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It only gets better....

draconis


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

cheewagacheewaga said:


> After all this talk of sex, is it okay to have a relationship based off of sex? I'm not saying that's the situation I'm in, but I find that me and "M" are very attracted to each other in physical ways. We still get along without all that making out, but the oral sex is nice.


cheechee,
about a page and a half ago you were about to vomit after giving oral sex to this woman! now you're ready to jump into a "relationship" with her!!!! NOW whaddaya think of americans?!?!?!? pretty awesome, huh? beats the hell outta masturbation, huh?


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL
LMAO.....
Ok i dont want to sound mean or gross but honestly, maybe she has a yeast infection? It's very comman in women and although it is not usually accompanied by an odor it messes up your fluids and lets just leave it at that!!! Was she at all itchy?!!?


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

If I remember reading correctly, round two went well and he attributed round one to an empty stomach. Sounds like that mystery is solved. 

As far as a relationship based on sex, I would tread lightly with this idea. What happens if the chemistry dwindles? Then what?


----------



## Punkie (Jan 24, 2009)

well I know I taste Good! I keep my Hubby Happy


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

marlborolights said:


> LOL
> LMAO.....
> Ok i dont want to sound mean or gross but honestly, maybe she has a yeast infection? It's very comman in women and although it is not usually accompanied by an odor it messes up your fluids and lets just leave it at that!!! Was she at all itchy?!!?


Maybe its just me, but if I had a yeast infection I wouldn't allow anyone down there ya know? If she does have one, she KNOWS it and that is just disgusting and thoughtless and definately gives you a huge clue to the kind of woman she is.


----------



## cliff (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think you need to tell her you're a virgin. What's the point? You can always tell her down the road if you two stick together. If you cum too fast, wait a while and go at it again. I actually had a problem the other way; for some reason when I was with a new woman, sometimes it was hard for me to cum. Strange, but I think it was from being nervous the first time around? 

As far as going down on her, everyone is a little different down there, but to me it's okay even if it's a little "gamey" down there: I love the way my wife smells, right after a shower, after a long day, the next morning, whenever. I guess it's a little different for everyone. I would suggest camping out down there, figuring out where she likes it, and staying there until she asks you to stop! That's a wonderful area to loiter in.


----------



## marlborolights (Jan 21, 2009)

onlylonelyone said:


> Maybe its just me, but if I had a yeast infection I wouldn't allow anyone down there ya know? If she does have one, she KNOWS it and that is just disgusting and thoughtless and definately gives you a huge clue to the kind of woman she is.




LOL I wouldny let anyone down there either, I'd definately make up SOME excuse?!!?!! But we dont really know this lady or what she's like....And I just found it odd he never got "sick" before and this one time he did.
Well whatever it was hope it's all worked out now!


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

marlborolights said:


> LOL I wouldny let anyone down there either, I'd definately make up SOME excuse?!!?!! But we dont really know this lady or what she's like....And I just found it odd he never got "sick" before and *this one time *he did.
> Well whatever it was hope it's all worked out now!


i don't think there were any _other_ times.


----------



## italiana86 (Oct 21, 2008)

aeiousimplicity said:


> Oh, Dear, tell her you are a virgin. It is NOTHING to be ashamed or embarrassed about. In fact - it is kind of cute. Tell her about your insecurities, & worries, & it will make for a better experience on both ends.


:iagree:


----------



## T-Dub (Feb 2, 2009)

Not to be crude but maybe you should kiss her after you have been down there for a while, and she will get the hint that "it" has a odor! I know thats blunt!!


----------



## brokenspirit (Feb 16, 2009)

She could possibly have some kind of unknown infection going on down there. I'd suggest she go see a doctor. Funk should not be on the menu. Sorry.


----------



## apples (Jul 9, 2009)

The presence of blood in the uterus can cause this type of odor. Usually a once a month odor that does not go away. tell her to see a GYN. BE careful how you approach this with her, she may not be aware she is any different from other ladies. 
been here done this wrong. A historectomy cured my wife.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

OK, before this thread gets totally out of hand there are some clinical issues that are possible here. She could have BV or Bacterial Vaginosis. This is often the cause of the oder that people joke about. (fish, tuna smell) Believe it or not some women have this and dont realize it. If there are yeast issues you could end up with Thrush which is basically a yeast infection of the mouth/throat though I dont think feeling like you want to vomit during oral is part of that. Either way the big question is when was she last at the GYN for a check up?


----------

